# Emma's Blood Work Back



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got a call from the Vet about Emma's Blood Work before Surgery and he said, everything came back perfect. I am happy becaause she is been feed Prey Model Raw for almost two years and it means a lot to me. So, there my princess is having surgery next week.:smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats! You have done a GREAT job feeding raw! I think the surgery is going to go just fine as well. Keep us posted!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Great news. Don't forget to put a copy of it up in the sticky, raw fed dogs blood database or whatever it's called.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I will ask the Vet for a copy of it. Good idea! I am also did one to Cassie like a year ago and was also good.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, do that and keep a record of them. That way, in the future you can look back and see any trends. I meant to say too, isn't it a relief when science comes back with the proof that you are doing things right? Don't know about you, but it's lovely to be able to say to people who tell me that a PMR diet is not balanced, that the yearly blood tests are not showing any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, do that and keep a record of them. That way, in the future you can look back and see any trends. I meant to say too, isn't it a relief when science comes back with the proof that you are doing things right? Don't know about you, but it's lovely to be able to say to people who tell me that a PMR diet is not balanced, that the yearly blood tests are not showing any problems whatsoever.


The first time that I did blood work after raw feeding them, I was really afraid of the results; specially because they are Seniors. It were a relieve. Phoebe is been raw feeding almost all her life because I got her when she were 7 weeks old. She is very healthy as the other ones.


----------

